
OmniDB: An Open Source Web Tool for Database Management and Conversion - wind39
https://github.com/OmniDB/OmniDB
======
ocdtrekkie
This seems really neat. I remember doing some database conversion using a
shareware tool a couple years ago. And being able to self-host this is huge,
since databases often contain secrets.

------
tommorris
Summary: phpMyAdmin but written in ASP.NET/C# and supporting actually good
databases.

------
nodesocket
This looks really nice. Sadly I'm still using phpMyAdmin. The biggest problem
is deploying this (little to none ASP.NET and C# knowlege). Have you guys
thought about making a AWS AMI/Google Cloud image or Heroku build?

~~~
Melkor765
Deploying was not bad at all...there's a very well written user guide on their
website.

------
wind39
OmniDB now supports SQL CE

